# Constitutional Amendment for the oil business!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

After reading why NDFB says it wants a Constitutional Amendment to protect farming. I got thinking that looking at the oil tax revenue that is coming into the state and that all of us in one way or another with the reduction in property taxes we should all be contacting the ND Petroleum Council and pushing them to do as NDFB has done.

In fact they would not have to spend any amount of money on it getting it drafted. They simply need to insert oil where Ag is on the NDFB measure and it would be good to go!

What do you guys think? I believe it is a great idea to take away our citizen right of representation with a Constitutional Amendment that would give the oil companies no state rules to follow, just the EPA!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

and someone voted yes? :eyeroll:


----------



## Bad Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

Do we have any state rules regulating the oil, or for that matter, any industry? Seems to me the only thing the state regulates in commercial activity on Sunday mornings.


----------

